# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  hola soy nuevo y ando en Barcelona

## edo

hola a todos mi nombre es Andres aficionado hace un tiempo cartomagia es lo que mas me gusta y me gustaria saber si alguien que ande en Barcelona se anima a juntarse me avisan que solo estare hasta el miercoles en Barcelona

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Andres,

Te he leído tarde para poderte ayudar pero si vuelves por aquí puede que una buena opción sea ir a ver magia y luego ya hablar con los magos que hayan ido a verla o a hacerla.
Barcelona dispone de una web hecha por Fede que siempre está actualizada, te la dejo por si vuelves que puedas informarte:
http://www.magiaenbarcelona.com/

----------

